# Name My Kitten



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

Ok so im keeping the last one so i gotta name him..


Its a Male..

I was thinking Garfield that was my brothers orange cats name when we were kids and i was just thinking of naming him that. 

But then i was thinking something else.. 

So i need ideas.. Let them Flow

Pic to help out..


----------



## karina (Nov 14, 2004)

He looks like a Garfield.  

Some suggestions:

-Ginger
-Max (coz he looks to be a grand cat!)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Felicity, Sweetypie, Cutie, lol! :lol: Pick what you like! :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'd name him Barnaby, Orange Juice, Spot, or Oscar.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Julius.. as in Orange Julius.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I kinda like the name, Freckle...it looks like he has a cute little freckle on his nose... :lol:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Barnaby, Tucker, Humphrey, Mango, Murphey, OR my all time favourite cat name that i've never been able to use, and is PERFECT for your kitten (or at least he's what i associate with the name) PADDINGTON! 

Congratulations on keeping the kitten! I'm sure he'll make your home just that much happier


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

How about Wicket?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I want a male cat called Craven or Freud.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

I like the name Freckle too.

He's a beautiful cat.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Oct 11, 2003)

My mom calls all orange cats Cheeto. I like that one and I like Freckle.


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

I mentioned garfield to the hubby he said no lol.. he's got an obsession with the name Bruno and i said NOPE NEVER! LOL 


I love cheeto thats so funny and cute at the same time. ORange Juice is funny to. 

I was thinkin making Tigger.. being orange n having those stripes. I did have one before name tiggers when i was 5-6 20 yrs later maybe i should pull that name again 

I want something cute and something that when hes older it fits him.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I think Helium is kind of a cool name.. When helium gas glows in a tube, it is kind of a peachy/orangey color.


----------



## brite (Feb 27, 2004)

cheeto is really cute. 
or you can call him OJ as a shorter version of orange juice.

a couple other suggestions:
cheddar, tang, sunkist, burst, mango, pekoe (like orange pekoe tea), citron

good luck! he's a cute cat!


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah, Cheeto! :lol: Or perhaps Chester, like Chester Cheetah :wink:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

It's so hard to name a cat unless you see his personality in action and hear him talk.

Good luck, I know you'll find just the right one.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I like Cheddar and Cheetohs.....I have been loving cheese alot lately. Have you named him yet :?:


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

Well it may not matter now.. We have some friends comming to see him on wed and they might take him. Didnt see it comming. But im happy cause we will be back down to 3 and alot less hair since he's furry. And ant being allergic its been killin him with all this fur. We clean up so much to keep up with this lil furball. 

"keep fingers crossed"


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

What happened to the kitty? I was gonna suggest Dandy. As in "dandy lion"


----------

